# 82270 vs 82272 whats the difference?



## Ltoth (Oct 21, 2008)

Inquiring minds would like to know how the 82270 and the 82272 are different.  As in examples.  Help is appreciated.
Thank you
Lisa


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

82270 would be used if pt has a personal or family history of colorectal neoplasm and requires that screening.
82272 is a revised code used for dx other than colorectal neoplasm screening ie annual screening, gross blood in stool etc.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 21, 2008)

82270 is for colorectal neoplasm screening 

82272 is for for all other DRE testing (digital rectal exam)


----------



## Ltoth (Oct 22, 2008)

*82270 vs 82272*

Thank you for all of your help.  Clears it right up.
Lisa


----------



## Ltoth (Oct 22, 2008)

*82270 vs 82272*

Thank you for all of your help.  Clears it right up.
Lisa


----------



## cburch (Oct 22, 2008)

dmaec said:


> 82270 is for colorectal neoplasm screening
> 
> 82272 is for for all other DRE testing (digital rectal exam)



I understand that 82270 is for screening and 82272 is for DX. We are questioning that 82272 can be used for digital rectal exam. What is your source for using 82272 for this?
Thanks,
Cheryl Burch, CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 23, 2008)

Digital rectal exams are included in the physical exam.  DRE is not a separately repotable service.


----------

